# marijuana for cerebral aneurysm



## moxie (Dec 23, 2014)

Will marijuana cause a cerebral aneurysm to burst ? i would give them simpson oil only  
i know many different folks that use it for various ailments but a newbie is asking me if it is good for brain annies . 
Ive done searches and they say it lowers blood pressure which is good , but a few marijuana sites say that once taken it sends blood rushing to the brain and that does not sound good .


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't think anyone is going to be able to answer that question,  short of a neurologist with a background in cannabis, and I just don't see that happening.  

I have seen a few aortic aneurysms on x ray but have no idea what one looks like on the brain. I don't think anyone would be comfortable saying sure, it will help, when we really have no idea. We don't want to cause something bad to happen.  It is a blood clot on the brain.  I would leave that that to the professionals.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 24, 2014)

That's just way too much liability, to answer.


----------



## moxie (Dec 24, 2014)

i agree , searches that ive done say that it raises the heart rate but lowers blood pressure which could be a deadly combination , i think i will suggest for her not use and if she just has to , to not use concentrates


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 24, 2014)

I found a little info. Read with care and take it all with a grain of salt...


http://medicalmarijuana.com/medical-marijuana-treatments/Cerebral-Aneurysm

http://www.wellsphere.com/complemen...ticle/medical-marijuana-and-aneurysms/1052967

http://www.steadyhealth.com/articles/Cerebrovascular_disorders__Cerebral_Brain_Aneurysm_a109.html


----------

